# تحذير خاص بالبطاطس !



## ABOTARBO (19 يناير 2016)

البطاطس دي في مصر دلوقتي و دي كده سامة ترميها علي طول واحدة ماجستير زراعة بتقول ده تركيز ماغنسيوم زائد وسام و كل جزء من البطاطساية بيبقى سام ﻻزم تترمى بحالها ولو اللون اخضر بتبقى درجة السمية اعلى والاخضر ده بيعملوا منه سم الفئران ... بلغوا اهاليكم
cpd


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 يناير 2016)

ايوا انا اعرف ان اللون الاخضر سام -- خصوصا البطاطس بخاف منها لان معروف ان فروعها و اوراقها كلهم سامين-- كنت فاكرا اللون الاخضر بس اول مره اشوف اللون البنفسجى دا 
 شكرا على المعلومه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 يناير 2016)

اول مره اعرف ان سم الفئران من البطاطس بردوا


----------



## YAA (22 أبريل 2016)

البطاطا اصلا يجب اعادتها لموطنها الاصلي بيرو و بوليفيا لانها لا تناسبنا ههههههه


----------

